# Was ist das für ein Tier?



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute 
Ich bin neu hier und habe auch gleich schon eine frage, mein Vater hat einen Teich in dem im Moment noch keine Fische sind, kommen aber vielleicht noch diesen Monat. Auf jeden Fall sind da einige Insekten drin die ich auch größtenteils bestimmen kann, bloss bei diesem Tier kann ich nicht sicher sagen was es ist. Ich vermute eine Garnele aber mein Vater meint dass es keine ist. Könnt ihr mir sagen was das für ein Tier ist?
Danke im Vorraus
MFG Tim0


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2006)

so von der Seitenansicht würde ich (jetzt) auf eine Gelbrandkäferlarve tippen...

Das hat man mir jedenfalls vor einger Zeit gesagt, als ich auch nach so einem Tierchen fragte. Ich hatte es damals (als es eben noch kleiner war) irrtümlich für eine Libellenlarve gehalten. Ich kann dir nur aus leidvoller Erfahrung sagen, wenn du kannst, schmeiß das Vieh raus (sprich siedele es in einen Fluß-Bach o.ä. um), besonders, wenn du Fische haben willst. 

Mein Monster ist diese Woche rausgeflogen, weil ich den Appetit doch unterschätzt hatte... die ist ja sowas von argessiv.... und gefräßig, wie ihr Erzeuger, der __ Käfer selbst. 
Jedenfalls hat sie (und es kann nur sie gewesen sein) einen meiner alten Bitterlinge (über 3 Jahre alt, ca. 6-7 cm groß) angefallen und doch ganz schön verletzt. Da ich ihn ja nicht verpflastern kann  beobachte ich den Fisch nun und gucke, ob er noch gut "zu Flosse" ist, hoffe, das alles so abheilt. TA mit Erfahrung hätten wir hier keinen und bei einem __ Bitterling würde mich der eher auslachen. Aber es geht ihm, dem Fisch... ja gut.

Die Larve wurde von meinen Jungs ausgewildert... haben im Nachbardorf nen schönen, kleinen Bach... da kann sie anfallen, was sie will


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo wasserfloh
Danke für die schnelle antwort, aber ich meine das ist kein gelbbrandkäfer ich habe nochmal ein genaueres foto hinterhergeschickt da siet man das das maul und der schwanz nicht stimmen trotzdem vielen dank für die information.
MFG Tim0


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo Timo,

soweit ich mit Hilfe diverser Bücher u.a. Mergus "Gartenteich Atlas" urteilen kann, handelt es sich hier auf jeden Fall um eine __ Schwimmkäfer-Larve, evenuell von einem Furchenschwimmer. Habe da ein Bild im o.g Buch gefunden, sieht  Deiner Larve  sehr ähnlich aus , in der Beschreibung steht auch, dass sie ein garnelenähnliches Aussehen haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie den Fischen gefährlich werden können, da sie wesentlich kleiner als __ Gelbrandkäfer-larven sind. 

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2006)

Hi Niri
Es ist eine Furchenschwimmerlarve  siet der zumindest extrem ähnlich deswegen denke ich das das eine ist vielen dank


----------

